# 2nd Gen exhaust



## Stay_cruzin832 (Jan 10, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone has a 1st Gen ZZP cat back exhaust on their 2nd gen cruze and if it fits. I cant find any after market catback exhausts for the 2nd gen Cruze Sedan (RS,premiere)


----------



## Mellow's SNK RUN (Jan 23, 2021)

I was wondering that same thing


----------

